# PRESTON OF NEW HAMPSHIRE



## cookie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi- any info. on this small teal bottle , with matching teal stopper & cover?  thanks-John


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 31, 2007)

John:
 A nice bottle.  Most likely a smelling salt jar.  Along the lines of Larkin and Crown Perfumery.  Seen them go for $15 or more.  Hope this helps.
 Madpaddla


----------



## amblypygi (Dec 31, 2007)

I've dug/found a few of them here in western Mass. I sold one which was pretty much the same as yours on ebay for 9.99 plus shipping. The stopper was stuck tight and the metal top was in worse shape though.

 Sean


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 31, 2007)

Preston Smelling Salts were made for quite a long period. Here is an early pontil marked one probably made by William R Preston in Portsmouth NH.
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/salepics/mounsey.JPG
 Yours is a later one probably made by Andrew Preston near the end of the 19th century.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 31, 2007)

> the one on the right is embossed, Mounsey's Preston Salts


 
 Interesting...similar to the one I found. Mine is flint glass and the bottom has a ground and polished pontil mark. Is that aqua one pontil marked? 

 oh... mine is embossed MOUNSEY CHEMIST PRESTON , a bit cryptic.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 1, 2008)

Polished pontil marks are tough to take a photo of but I think they are fairly easy to identify if you have the bottle in your hand and it isnt badly etched. It will be a sharp hemispherical divit that will be perfectly smooth , unlike the texture of the rest of the glass. Sometimes they will have some small nicks in the bottom if they didnt totally grind all the way to to the bottom of the pontil mark. A lot of collectors have probably not even seen one since they are only typically used on certain types of bottles. You mostly see them on perfumes and apothecary jars. You also see them quite a bit on hand blown art glass and early decanters. It tends to be done on items that were expected to be handed a lot.


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 28, 2008)

The PRESTON OF NEW HAMPSHIRE bottles are from Andrew Preston (son of William Preston - He had the 2 pontiled catholicon medicines -see Greer) The drug store eventually came into the hands of O.J. Allinson who ran it untill the early 1920's
 They come in a variety of shapes and the square oned in diffrent .shades of teal. The clear on is the only one I have ever seen in 13 years of collecting portsmouth bottles. The bottle in the first photo is the earliest on of the group.


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 28, 2008)

Sticker on the base


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 28, 2008)

Group of the "common" bottles


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 28, 2008)

3 unusual versons. The one on the left is base embossed "Preston of New Hampshire"


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 28, 2008)

Most likely a sample size


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 28, 2008)

One is being sold as an ink on ebay right at this moment . Cool little bottle tho. Thanks for sharing and all the info all.
      bill


----------



## mainedigger (Apr 28, 2008)

advertising


----------



## kastoo (Apr 29, 2008)

Neat!  1st time I've seen those


----------



## bttlmark (May 9, 2008)

Nice collection,real nice.


----------

